# Feedern am Kanal



## SkyTwister (11. Februar 2018)

*Moin Leute, *

ich bin der Tristan und komme aus dem schönen Telgte und gehe hin und wieder mal auf die Rotaugen Jagd.#:

Ich feedere grundsätzlich nur an der Ems (Fluss). Jetzt will ich mal den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal (bei Münster) befischen.|bla:

Jetzt ist meine Frage an euch Experten da draußen: 
In wie fern unterscheidet sich das Flussfeedern von dem Feedern am Kanal? |kopfkrat
Also wo lohnt es sich besser am Hafen oder auf Freier strecke?
Muss man bei der Köder/Futterwahl was beachten?
Wie ist das mit den Schiffverkehr?
Wo sollte man die Montagen platzieren?
usw.

*MfG

Petri Heil*


----------



## Bronni (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS9OawTKe3Q&feature=em-subs_digest

Hier im Board findest Du viele Informationen und im Netz gibt es reichlich Videos, die alles erklären. Wenn Du alles gelesen bzw. gesehen hast, bist Du bestens informiert.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*



Bronni schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS9OawTKe3Q&feature=em-subs_digest
> 
> Hier im Board findest Du viele Informationen und im Netz gibt es reichlich Videos, die alles erklären. Wenn Du alles gelesen bzw. gesehen hast, bist Du bestens informiert.



Fehlt dann nur noch die praktische Erfahrung.

Man sollte sich mal über Lebensgewohnheiten usw. mal vertraut machen .Lesen bildet.:q
Sonst bleibt auch bei den ganzen Videos und der gleichen trotzdem der Erfolg auf dauer aus weil man es einfach nicht verstanden hat.
Nichts für ungut Tristan ,dein Basiswissen scheint gegen Null zu gehen.
Denk mal nach was einen Flussgrund von einem Kanal unterscheidet.
Wenn du schon Erfahrung mit Rotaugen hast und deren Lebensweise ,weisst du auch o du sie findest.


----------



## SkyTwister (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Fehlt dann nur noch die praktische Erfahrung.
> 
> Man sollte sich mal über Lebensgewohnheiten usw. mal vertraut machen .Lesen bildet.:q
> Sonst bleibt auch bei den ganzen Videos und der gleichen trotzdem der Erfolg auf dauer aus weil man es einfach nicht verstanden hat.
> ...



Wieso soll denn mein Basiswissen null sein?
Natürlich weiß ich die Grundlagen zum Feedern aber meine Frage war ja: In wie fern *unterscheidet* sich das Flussfeedern vom Feedern am Kanal?#d


----------



## Carsten_ (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*

Was mir beim ersten Feedern am Rhein-Herne-Kanal am aller merkwürdigsten vorgekommen ist: Die Fließrichtung kann je nach Schleusenstellung variieren


----------



## StrikerMS (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*

Moin erstmal!

Ich kann dir keinen direkten Vergleich geben, da ich keine Erfahrung mit der Ems habe. Dafür kann ich dir sagen, was meine Erfahrungen am MLK sind.

Im Kanal musst du genau wie überall  anderswo auch die Spots finden. Versuchen würde ich es am Ende der Steinpackung oder Anfang Fahrrinne. Im Winter auf jeden Fall die Häfen aufsuchen, da es dort tiefer ist, und somit wärmeres Wasser. Im Sommer ist Strecke OK. Die Fische ziehen entlang der Kanten. 

Ich verwende einen recht kleinen Futterkorb (15g Netto) und werfe in ~15 min. Intervallen neu aus. Spätestens nach dem 3. Intervall wechsel ich den spot, wenn sich kein Fisch bemerkbar gemacht hat.

Bei Schiffen hol ich meine Montage immer ein. Andere lassen sie drin. Aber da ich nen leichten Futterkorb verwende, ist mir das Risiko zu, dass sich der Futterkorb durch das wegtreiben irgendwo verkantet.

Das Futter selbst ist bei mir immer süß und mit mittelgroßen Partikeln.  Karamell als Grundsubstanz lief eigentlich immer.

Bei der Beköderung haben sich 2 Maden als solideste Variante herausgestellt.

Beim Einholen der Montage solltest du auf jeden Fall immer mit einem guten Ruck erstmal den Korb vom Grund weg bekommen und dann zügig einkurbeln. Ansonsten bleibt deine Montage schnell mal in der Steinpackung (Strecke) hängen.

Viel Erfolg und petri. Angeln am Kanal ist super, wenn man sich an die Widrigkeiten gewöhnt.


----------



## SkyTwister (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*



StrikerMS schrieb:


> Moin erstmal!
> 
> Ich kann dir keinen direkten Vergleich geben, da ich keine Erfahrung mit der Ems habe. Dafür kann ich dir sagen, was meine Erfahrungen am MLK sind.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!
Werde  es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren!#h

LG


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*



SkyTwister schrieb:


> Wieso soll denn mein Basiswissen null sein?
> Natürlich weiß ich die Grundlagen zum Feedern aber meine Frage war ja: In wie fern *unterscheidet* sich das Flussfeedern vom Feedern am Kanal?#d


Damit war eben nicht nur der Angeltechnische Aspekt gemeint.



StrikerMS schrieb:


> Im Kanal musst du genau wie überall  anderswo auch die Spots finden. Versuchen würde ich es am Ende der Steinpackung oder Anfang Fahrrinne. Im Winter auf jeden Fall die Häfen aufsuchen, da es dort tiefer ist, und somit wärmeres Wasser. Im Sommer ist Strecke OK. Die Fische ziehen entlang der Kanten.


Das z.b.ist Basiswissen.Lerne die Lebensgewohnheiten deiner ,,Zielfische "kennen.Der Angeltechnische Teil ist Beiwerk.
Ich denke jetzt hast du mich verstanden,war echt nicht Böse gemeint.Aber heute lernt ihr alles nicht mehr von der Pieke ab .und gerade das ist wichtig für Erfolg und nicht nur Zufall. :m


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*

Wurde schon fast alles gesagt....deshalb nur ein paar Dinge die mir hier im Bereich DEK Münster / Ibbenbüren aufgefallen sind.

1. Beim Schiffsverkehr auf jedenfall den Korb rausziehen sobald sich dieser durch den Sog versetzt, da zu 90% der Boden mit Steinen oder mit Gittermatten verbaut ist.
10% Sandboden = gut für Brassen....wenige Grundeln |rolleyes

2. Startfütterung 5-6 Körbe, je nach Jahreszeit mal mehr mal weniger _*aber ohne Lebendköder*_, sonst hast du gleich die Grundeln am Platz 

3. Bis die Bisse kommen kann es echt *über *eine Stunde dauern....Platz nicht zu früh wechseln. Lieber mal 2m weiter oder näher versuchen....die dicken :sstehen oft neben den Futterplatz

4. Körbe nicht unter 30/40gr da sie sich sonst schon bei Schleusenströmung im Bereich Münster festsetzen

5. Wie Feederbrassen schon sagt...testen, üben, gucken :m

#h

Ps: ...immer 3-4 Ersatzkörbe mit ans Wasser nehmen


----------



## SkyTwister (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Wurde schon fast alles gesagt....deshalb nur ein paar Dinge die mir hier im Bereich DEK Münster / Ibbenbüren aufgefallen sind.
> 
> 1. Beim Schiffsverkehr auf jedenfall den Korb rausziehen sobald sich dieser durch den Sog versetzt, da zu 90% der Boden mit Steinen oder mit Gittermatten verbaut ist.
> 10% Sandboden = gut für Brassen....wenige Grundeln |rolleyes
> ...


Danke#h


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*

Noch ein kleiner Tipp.Wenns manchmal etwas träge läuft aber man sich sicher ist das Fische da sind ,dem Köder etwas leben einhauchen.Sprich die Gesamte Montage etwas anziehen.Wirkt vor allem im Sommer Wunder.


----------



## DrDosenbier (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*

Letzteres kann ich unterschreiben. An meinem Kanal kommen die meisten Bisse kurz nach dem Auswerfen, wenn ich den Korb ein paar Zentimeter über den Grund ziehe und wenn ein Binnenschiff drüberfährt. Gerade Brassen beißen dann besonders gut. Futter im Kanal schön locker machen und nicht zu feucht anmischen.


----------



## SkyTwister (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Letzteres kann ich unterschreiben. An meinem Kanal kommen die meisten Bisse kurz nach dem Auswerfen, wenn ich den Korb ein paar Zentimeter über den Grund ziehe und wenn ein Binnenschiff drüberfährt. Gerade Brassen beißen dann besonders gut. Futter im Kanal schön locker machen und nicht zu feucht anmischen.



#6 Danke


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> 3. Bis die Bisse kommen kann es echt *über *eine Stunde dauern....Platz nicht zu früh wechseln.


das ist hier bei uns am nok auch regelmäßig der fall, manchmal sind zwei stunden keine seltenheit, dann geht´s aber meist richtig ab.


----------



## Shimanoxt (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Feedern am Kanal*

Nun hast du ja schon sehr viele gute Tips bekommen!

Wenn du jetzt wo es noch kalt ist los möchtest empfehle ich dir sehr wenig Lebendköder wenn dann Pinkies und erstmal nicht ins Futter, weil der Fisch sehr schnell satt ist. Zum Futter würde ich auf Rötungen würziges nehmen also kein süßes Futter und eher dunkel und fein.

Den (Futter) Platz würde ich nicht verlegen immer die gleiche Stelle anwerfen, sonst hast du zu viele Futterplätze und der Fisch verteilt sich.
Viel Spaß


----------

